# Attn: NonResidents!



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

First of all I would just like to say that I am not opposed to NR hunting. I am just not happy with the way some of them (not all of them) hunt. I think that there are some do's and don't's for NR hunters in NoDak.

First off, don't go into the same field as someone and shoot the damn slough the ducks and geese are on. This has happened to me every year for the last four years! Yes, it happened to me and my party on Sat. morning. Some idiot went down into the water the birds were sitting on and jumped them. I don't mean a little slough either, we are talking like a 100 acer slough. It was just him and his dog. Of course I had to walk over to him and give him my :2cents: . He told me that the field was posted and he was the only one who had permission for it. This was the funniest thing I have heard since I have been hunting. The thing is, I grew up in this particular town and know just about every farmer and their fields and he was trying to tell me who owned the land. Well that didn't go over very well. Anyway, he ended up ruining the hunt for us so we left.

Second, to all the campers we have coming from various states. *DO NOT CAMP NEXT TO WPA'S, SLOUGHS, OR ANY OTHER ROOST'S!!* This makes Resident hunters very very upset, not to mention it makes scouting those birds almost impossible. My party has been scouting this roost for almost four days now and had the pattern of the geese pretty much down. Friday night someone from out of state, won't say where, parked his camper right on the shore of the water and the next morning there wasn't a bird on there. So, here is what I suggest. Find a town close by. Park your camper there, either in an ally or a empty lot. It will only benefit you and everyone else who is hunting.

Once again I would like to just say, I am not against NonResident hunting, I just think that some of them need to think before they act. It is pretty much common sense for what they do wrong. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I thought it was illegal to camp overnight on WPA's???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Most of the time they don't know they're doing anything wrong.

In ND, we're used to wide open spaces and someone hunting 1/2 mile from you is cramping. In many other states, where the only land access is the few acres of public land...it's not unusual to load up 6 groups in a slough.

For many that come up here, they don't know.

As far as the campers, some of them I talk to who camp next to public waters say it's their way of "marking their territory". So in the situation I stated above, it's telling the other 5 groups to stay away. The problem then lies that they don't realize that they're pushing the birds out of the county, nor is there 5 groups wanting to hunt it.

I don't think there is a solution to this unless there's "No Camping" signs in addtion to the public signs.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Good point Chris, there should be no camping signs. Maybe you and I can open a chain of camp grounds through out NoDak? We would make a fortune!!!! :jammin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> I thought it was illegal to camp overnight on WPA's???


It is. Quote from a USFWS site:



> *Prohibited*
> Mechanized and motor vehicles, including snowmobiles and all terrain vehicles unless posted open to this use.
> 
> Camping and overnight use.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I think that you guys just identified one of the main reasons we Res and the NR have problems w/one another. The fact that they don't know that they are doing something wrong is true. In this case, ignorance is a qualified excuse to some extent. Myself being a rookie waterfowler had never thought about the consequences of jumping roosts, or imposing on others fields............so could it be that some of them truly don't know what should or shouldn't be done??? While walking for grouse yesterday (horrible day for it) I came across an area where waterfowl hunters were set up so I quickly scooted out of their way as I had seen flocks of birds flying around.

My longwinded, tangent skewed point is that maybe one of our conservation-type groups should put out some propaganda on these issues. Maybe the GNF could up the cost of a NR license $2 and distribute these packets in hopes of mending relationships. The extra packets put together would also help some small businesses that produce such things. ...........just a long winded idea for conversation sake.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How about lower the cost of NRs by two bucks and raise the cost of res four.... :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Bobm said:


> How about lower the cost of NRs by two bucks and raise the cost of res four.... :lol:


If that would solve all our problems, then raise mine $8.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's a good idea Remmi. But what most are doing is legal, so it's hard for the GNF to take a stance on that. And it's not easy for one man to tell another how to do anything, we're not all as open minded as we want to be. 

Sometimes the simplest thing to do is when you see someone scouting a roost, etc. just to ask them what their plans are. Heck, invite them for a hunt with you and introduce them to another style of hunting. We all hunt the way we do because someone introduced us to it a long time ago.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

Gandergrinder and I were having a convo about this subject this weekend when we heard that there was a camper parked next to the WPA that our birds were coming off and we think that we came to a solution. All NR should have to take a test on hunting ethics and tactics before they can buy a license, if they pass they are in, if not sorry try again next year.........We came to the conclusion that this would help solve a lot of our problems.......


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

ALSO I THINK THAT GB3 SHOULD WRITE THE TEST....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Just non res. take the test? I can think of a lot of residents that could use some lessons as well.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I know that what they are doing is legal, but their are many things that can be done legally and they are still wrong/rude/improper. I just think that communication is a big part of it. Look at how many people come onto this site from out of state and ask for a place to hunt and we all completely rip them (and we should). But, as the back and forth converstion goes it always ends up w/regulars on this site giving quality advice about knocking on doors and ethical advice about where to and where not to set up their spread as well as not hammering the roost.

Just trying to take a more outside the box approach.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I agree, but if someone else is in the same field already set up for the mornings shoot then they should respect the hunters and leave the roost alone! I understand that the only way for some people to hunt is jumping sloughs, I was one at one time. I am just trying to get the point accross that they need to respect the fact that is someone beats you to a field then let them hunt! Find somewhere else to go. I have drove around this state enough to know that there are many different sloughs to go w/ ducks in them. Find a back up plan and go with it. Don't ruin it for someone just for 5 ducks!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Good advice Booster! Should be obvious, but apparently it isn't!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This is my advice for jump shooters. Go jump small sloughs around 10 in the morning. The birds are usually back by then and you won't screw up a hunt for other hunters who have taken the time to set out decoys.

Pick sloughs that are small enough to jump. I see guys all the time trying to jump monster pieces of water. This is just plain stupid. The odds of you getting birds on large pieces of water go down tremendously.

Here is my elitist comment for the day. If you really want to be a waterfowler then spend some money and get a few dozen decoys and learn about hunting birds by decoying.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm not promoting or discouraging decoying by any means, but not every hunter has the money to spend on decoys and so forth. A good spread with blind will cost a guy around $700-1000, I shouldn't say good, I should just say basic. Not everyone has that kind of money to spend on their hobby.

Having said that, I think decoying is the way to go, no question about it. PEOPLE NEED TO BE SMART ENOUGH NOT TO JUMP THE ROOST! (a lot of times it's the same people that come on here and say how good the hunting is one day and there's not a bird in sight the next...I wonder why)

However, I do understand why people do it, but I don't agree with it at all!!

Ok, I guess I am promoting decoying!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, last weekend we went out to a new area that had just turned into PLOTS this year. Some NR showed up, but we all were like, "oh well, the sloughs big enough for the both of us" Didn't realize they DROVE down to the slough!!! On the PLOTS signs it clearly states "walk in hunting ONLY, NO MOTORIZED VEHICLES!!!!" I guess it was alright for us because their bright, shiny, white trucks scared all the ducks towards our spread, but if these guys keeping doing crap like that than the land owners are gonna start getting ticked off and we're going to lose these public lands.

Also, went out to a WMA and saw two NR's camping in their tents and truck right next to the slough :eyeroll: Way to be guys :evil:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I bet if someone would say something to them (even in a polite manner) it would embarrass them enough to change their ways. :soapbox:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you see someone breaking the law, pick up the phone and I guarantee you they'll learn.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Goosepride said:


> I'm not promoting or discouraging decoying by any means, but not every hunter has the money to spend on decoys and so forth. A good spread with blind will cost a guy around $700-1000, I shouldn't say good, I should just say basic. Not everyone has that kind of money to spend on their hobby.


1 doz. honker decoys.......$50.00
2 doz. duck decoys..........$40.00
Homemade burlap blind....$10.00

Total cost........................$100.00

Doing a little scouting and out hunting the other guy with the $1000 spread.......

.....PRICELESS! :wink:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Don't take the law in your own hands! People that violate game & fish laws are usually fully aware of their illegal actions, but try to play stupid! Ignorance is no excuse! Call the Game Wardens! You also will remain anonymous and could make some money!*

RAP Program (REPORT ALL POACHING). This program provides people the opportunity to report wildlife violations, remain anonymous if they prefer, and to receive monetary rewards for convictions based on their information. *Anonymous callers will be given a special code number and are not required to give their name. Rewards range from $100 to $1000 depending upon the nature and seriousness of the crime.*
*Call 1-800-472-2121*
*Call this number only to report game and fish violations.*
Note: If calling from outside of ND the number is (701) 328-9921.
The reward fund is supported by private donations. If you wish to donate to the RAP program, tax deductible contributions can be sent to R.A.P., Box 188, Valley City, N.D. 58072-0188.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I agree that some (maybe many) know that it is wrong, but why always look at the worst in people. Society is beginning to drive me crazy with how ****** off everyone gets all the time (me included).

You are probably right, call the game warden and let them sort through the b.s. stories and the confusions! Have a great day all!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I would like to know why it is that the residents of ND seem to forget that it is not all NR's who break the law. For instance last year on the Friday before pheasant opener my hunting buddy and I both NR's spotted a bunch of fellas setting honker decoys as we were hunting sharp tails, at first we did not think to much about it as we thought may be they were just setting up for the following morning as it was getting on towards sunset and they wanted to do this in the daylight instead of in the dark, early in the morning. As the field was temporarly posted with five gallon pails with nothing in them and no signature on the signs, we watched them put them out surrounding the field. It wasn't very long and they had some honkers come in and they started BLAZING AWAY at them. We went back to our truck looked in the regs to make sure nothing had changed about shooting darks after 1:00 on certain days. We went past the field on our way back to the main gravel road and wrote down their plate numbers and the GPS cordinates for the field. We then went out to an area were we could get cell phone signal and proceeded to call RAP. We gave them directions to the field, the GPS location, and the plate numbers on the trucks all of them were ND plates!! In total there were six guys in the field, illegally harvesting geese. When I was all done giving out the info the operator she told me there was not much that they could do about it and hung up the phone. It would seem from that personal experience that there are two sets of rules one for the residents and one for the NR's, hence the reason that our group really minds thier P's and Q's. We do not come there to look for trouble or to get into to trouble, we come there to enjoy the offerings of the state of ND and we respect the fact that we are GUESTS in your state!! In all of the years that we have hunted in ND and that goes back to the late sixties for some members of our group we have never been given any citaitons or had and confrontations with any reisdents of ND. Our group at least tries very hard to leave a positive impact on the community were have been going all of those years. Many of the locals have told us if every NR that came to our community was as good as you guys it would be great!! To us that is high praise coming from locals, so please make sure that when your are critisizing NR's not to lump all NR's into one group. The piont that I am trying to make here is that there are always two groups of people the good ones that know complains about and the bad ones that everybody hears about and that it does not matter if they are NR's or Residents.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

No one ever said that there are no residents that break hunting laws so don't make it an issue, why must you pick at things. Of course there are residents that break laws and I don't remember anyone saying that all NRs break the law either, get with the program. :withstupid:


----------



## big drift (Sep 29, 2004)

just a thought if it all comes to educating NR's maybe start a forum here to help people figure what to do or not. Keep it a open and nonagreesive forum where people can ask dumb questions and learn so others don't keep going off half cocked.

there are people I know who would love to be active here but are turned off and away by the comments of others. I now understand why people here make comments about boats. But put yourself into a different position of being somewhere say the norm is layout boats and you get treated the way some have been here.

I realize that not everyone here is going to go somewhere else to hunt but I have seen some humorous things that people done in example late season diver hunting on Lake Of The Woods in a canoe and poke boat.
Or late season river hunts with waders.

Enough of my tangent, educate people report law breakers. Be patient until it is time to not be.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The proportion of people who have below average intelligence is the same no matter where you go. The problem is that for 30 days of the hunting season ND gets 40,000 NR's, 20,000 of these by statistical standards have below average intelligence. Now you add into this fact that many of these people hunt 1 week of the year in ND and are not familiar with local laws and local methods of hunting. What does this equation give you? I whole bunch of people who don't have a clue what they are doing.

If 2000 of the 40,000 people do something wrong during their stay and we have 53 counties. Thats about 35 incidents for that 30 days per county. And chances are if your a resident and hunt at all your going to see one of these actions. What are you going to remember the guys who go about their business quietly or the others.

These numbers are of course for illustrative purposes.

By saturday I had already witnessed 4 incidents. Three against the law and one unethical all by NR's.

Just a reminder. I have no problems with NR's I just have problems with stupid people no matter where you call home.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

GB4, show me a posting that states that there are good NR's even in your posts you do nothing but rip on NR's and how much you dislike and how many things they do wrong and on and on it goes!! Get over it or maybe you could start pionting out some of the short comings of residents as we all know they are not perfect but you some how seem to forget to mention that!! In the very first post on this thread somebody talks about educating the NR's and that we need a MENTOR to guide us around and show us the do's and dont's, That was a very CONDESCENDING comment, and you wonder why I am sticking up for myself? Myself and most NR's do have IQ's larger than 65!! If you think that we all are that stupid then maybe you should be meeting a few of us so that we can influence your opion on NR's. I am sure that if you took the time meet a few of us your personal opions would change. Not every NR is the same regardless of the state they come from just as not every duck is a Mallard.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: were fired up now!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:huh:


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

I am a non resident and i have been hunting in nodak for the last seven years and have witnessed some of the stupid things a few people do and it makes me mad as well. I say if people get caught doing these stupid things they should be fair game as well. It only takes a few non residents to get caught doing some stupid things and next thing you know there is no non resident hunting in north dakota. Plus i dont understand why people would want to do these stupid things. So far from all of my experiences every person i taked to no matter where in north dakota has been more than willing to lend a hand in any way. The only way i can think of putting it is that the crazy s*%& has to stop or the future of non resident hunting will be ruined in a hurry.

_____________________________________

CUT EM' :sniper:


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey Guys
This is probably my last post on this foolum. And hopefully more NR's will follow. The stupid and idiotic posts by some of your resident hunting gods have got to be some of the most moronic things I have read. If all is true, then turn these lawbreakers in and quit your [email protected]#$%ing. Get off your soapbox. I lived in ND for 22 years and had a great time hunting. The thing is I was smart enough to buy my own "PLOTS" land when it was cheap and I just picked up another chunk. I have always allowed hunters on after my family was taken care of, but no more. Anyone that calls can KMA. I will no longer put a local # on the postings, call long distance, I really don't care. 
For most of you, have a great season, the rest of you,just get over it!
zack


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

jd mn/nd,
I think that you missed the point of what I was trying to say. There are lots of people who are intelligent, there are also alot of people who are not very intelligent. If your not doing anything wrong then no one in ND is going to have a problem with you.

Have you ever worked at a job where some of the people are always working and always find work to do. These people really need no direction they can do it all on there own without anyone explaining anything. Other people you have to sit and babysit to make sure they are doing things correctly and if you don't tell them what to do they will stand around and get nothing done or figure out a way to screw things up for everyone else. Now apply that to hunting and you'll understand why some people need a mentor.

I'm sorry that you guys are upset about my comments on mallards being the only ducks worth shooting. I really don't care what people shoot, spoonbills, sawbills, gaddys, widgeons, or whatever kind of duck, makes no difference to me. Have fun, I really don't care. I choose to shoot mallards and geese thats my game. If people want to specialize in the variety bag thats cool too.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Anyone see that TV commercial where all these people are standing around a piece of trash next to a trash can, talking about how they couldnt believe someone would leave it there....

.....this thread kinda reminded me of that commercial. :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Zach,
Why don't you want to participate in this forum and why would you incourage other NR's not to participate? Why would you also not allow anyone to hunt because of the words on a forum of a few? You are as ignorant as anyone on this forum.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If you generalize NR hunters as a bunch of morons and North 
Dakota hunters as a bunch of morons, you truly are a moron!! You people need to relax and take some time off to go hunting!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Sorry, I just puked because I saw not 1 but 4 of those bouncing "bananas" on one post. I told you those things make me sick!


----------



## PFPRES (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm with DJ. You people should be out hunting! Our group has been hunting in ND for the last 6 years. I can't wait until next Friday when we hit the road for a great week of hunting. I know it only takes a few jerks to screw things up for real hunters who put in the time to find birds. This happens to us every year. We could care less about shooting a limit. Just being in the outdoors and enjoying everthing your state has to offer is what our trip is all about. Life is to short! Get out and hunt! :beer:


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

WOW,

Can't we all get along. I have a good one from last year.
I was hunting with a friend on a large body of water, when 
a group from WI decide to pheasant hunt at 8:00am through
the cattails we were set up in. I politely asked them to wait
a couple of hours so we could finish our hunt. Of course, the
reply was anything but nice! They decide half way through
their walk it was time to hunt over our decoy spread, only
about 300 yards down wind. We elected to quit and go back
for breakfast. On our way back two guys with ND plates 
blocked the section line, doors open and jumping pheasants
in the nearby alfalfa field. We asked them to pull off the 
field and they also told us were to go.

At that point my partner was ****** and told the two to get
off his land and made me drive back to the guys in the 
cattails and kicked them off the other piece he owned.

After breakfast, I agreed to help him post up ALL of his
3000 acres. This land was never posted until two stupid
incidents by both NRs and Rs.

This is a prime example why more land is getting posted!

On that day both residents and non-residents were to blame!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

witnesses this morning.......bright blue late 97-02 dodge pickup hunting a roost in the devils lake area, had to stop and check it out for myself....... 6 shells, 3 blinds and a robo duck. Made me sick, and made me laugh too. And no wonder the birds get smart so quick, they get to see decoys in the fields in the morning and when they come back to rest they get shot at again :roll:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

those kind of people make me sick uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is going nowhere.Time to lock the thread.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is going nowhere.Time to lock the thread.

Time to stop the bashing and name calling.We are all getting tired of it.


----------

